# what would be your wma choice to hunt bear



## country boy (Sep 13, 2010)

Just seeing if i could get an idea as were to start looking to try and get my firts bear. I've never been and am very intersted in getting into it. I live in south Ga. so this would be a one or two trip hunt. 

Thanks for the advice, good luck to all, and safe hunting.


----------



## Wes (Sep 13, 2010)

Chattahoochee or Cohutta are good places to start. Warwoman has some bear. I hope you're in good physical condition as all are very very hilly.  North GA is very busy in the fall so plan ahead. Campgrounds and hotels (especially around helen) will be busy. The campgrounds in Chattahoochee are usually filled with idiots that give rednecks a bad name on the weekends. once you decide where to go, start a new post for more details on the WMA.


----------



## country boy (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm in very good shape and a few miles in the hills would be worth it to get my firts bear, and I appreacate the advice any and all help would be greatly appreacated.


----------



## xhunterx (Sep 13, 2010)

my first choice would be cohutta but thats the area i'm the most familiar with. there or blue ridge. you don't have much time to put together a cohutta hunt though, the best hunt is the early october rifle hunt and thats only a few weeks away. if your from south georgia i would recommend riding up one weekend before hunting season and just driving around the wma, its huge with miles of roads. camping is available anywhere since its a national forest wma and if you can't make it in time for the cohutta hunt the bear hunting on the national forest outside the wma is probably as good as inside the wma.  most people i know around cohutta aren't secretive with bear honey holes as they would be with deer. I want ya to kill one, then maybe we can start seeing deer again around here


----------



## country boy (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## lifeinthesouth (Sep 14, 2010)

Chatahoochee would be my first choice, Swallow Creek Second. Both in the same general area. That is the WMA there is also a lot of forestry land up here that is not in WMA as well that is good for bears.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 14, 2010)

Cohutta by far..Mostly wilderness area in there.  Lots of bear and some good hogs.  Get ready for a tough drag though.


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 14, 2010)

*IF* I were gonna hunt WMAs for a bear?? My choices would be in this order....

Swallow Creek, Coopers Creek,Chatahoochie, Chestatee


----------



## country boy (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking we are gonna hit Cohutta any help would be appecated


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 14, 2010)

country boy said:


> Thinking we are gonna hit Cohutta any help would be appecated



Let me know what you want to know.  I live fifteen minutes away from Cohutta.


----------



## country boy (Sep 14, 2010)

Any place paticular to start out at north south end a certain gate or campground


----------



## country boy (Sep 14, 2010)

anybody intersted in a hog hunt I would be happy to give all info I know


----------



## booger branch benelli (Sep 15, 2010)

country boy said:


> Thinking we are gonna hit Cohutta any help would be appecated



Bring lots of help.....and dont wear black. out of the 980 hunters that hunted the first hunt on cohutta last year there are lots of itchy trigger fingers out there. Three under sized bears killed;  that were checked out anyway, and about 30 legal bears.  I was lucky enough to spent the second day of the hunt from 9:30 to 5:00 trying to get my bear out.  Go to Canada is my advise.  Ill be there but only because i dont have any since.


----------



## country boy (Sep 15, 2010)

theres gonna be 3 of us coming up and will be firts bear hunt for all


----------



## JonathonJEB (Sep 15, 2010)

booger branch benelli said:


> Bring lots of help.....and dont wear black. out of the 980 hunters that hunted the first hunt on cohutta last year there are lots of itchy trigger fingers out there. Three under sized bears killed;  that were checked out anyway, and about 30 legal bears.  I was lucky enough to spent the second day of the hunt from 9:30 to 5:00 trying to get my bear out.  Go to Canada is my advise.  Ill be there but only because i dont have any since.



X2


----------

